# Leaf/Grass Clipping Bag holder



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw a design for this on the internet a few years ago and decided to make my own. It's very handy to have and works better than ANYTHING I have used before and it was fairly cheap and easy to build. The other good thing about it is you can make it fit any sized bag you want. Mine is designed to hold a 55 gallon drum liner since that is my bag of choice while doing scalping as I can get more in there and it's still not too heavy to haul around. I made the top a little bit bigger than the bag so I can stretch the bag over the top to hold it in place.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

I really like this and I'm planning to scalp soon. I know, I'm late to the party, but I've had other more pressing issues. I would be interested to know the measurements in your design.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It all depends on what kind of bags you are planning to use. Just let me know and I'll get you the dimensions.


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I saw a design for this on the internet a few years ago and decided to make my own. It's very handy to have and works better than ANYTHING I have used before and it was fairly cheap and easy to build. The other good thing about it is you can make it fit any sized bag you want. Mine is designed to hold a 55 gallon drum liner since that is my bag of choice while doing scalping as I can get more in there and it's still not too heavy to haul around. I made the top a little bit bigger than the bag so I can stretch the bag over the top to hold it in place.


Another good thing about it is that you have it so you can take it apart for easy storage.


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I saw a design for this on the internet a few years ago and decided to make my own. It's very handy to have and works better than ANYTHING I have used before and it was fairly cheap and easy to build. The other good thing about it is you can make it fit any sized bag you want. Mine is designed to hold a 55 gallon drum liner since that is my bag of choice while doing scalping as I can get more in there and it's still not too heavy to haul around. I made the top a little bit bigger than the bag so I can stretch the bag over the top to hold it in place.


oh, and YES.. please take all that out to the curb for Monday pick up ... please please please... I hate when you leave bags of lawn crap sitting around )


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> It all depends on what kind of bags you are planning to use. Just let me know and I'll get you the dimensions.


Well, currently I have 45 gal contractor "clean up" bags, but I'm about out of those. If you're using 55 gal bags, I could work with that.



touchofgrass said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a design for this on the internet a few years ago and decided to make my own. It's very handy to have and works better than ANYTHING I have used before and it was fairly cheap and easy to build. The other good thing about it is you can make it fit any sized bag you want. Mine is designed to hold a 55 gallon drum liner since that is my bag of choice while doing scalping as I can get more in there and it's still not too heavy to haul around. I made the top a little bit bigger than the bag so I can stretch the bag over the top to hold it in place.
> ...


Last year I had roughly 40 bags of lawn clippings from scalping. My trash company would only take 8 per pickup. It took nearly 3 weeks (pickup 2 per week) to get rid of them all. My wife started moving them to the back yard every week - and left them sitting on the grass! I would find them and move them back to the driveway.

I really wanted to have a very large composting area setup for this exact situation this year, but it didn't happen.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wes said:


> I really wanted to have a very large composting area setup for this exact situation this year, but it didn't happen.


I love this idea!


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

http://www.rodalesorganiclife.com/garden/make-fertilizer-faster-building-ultimate-compost-bin

This design has been my favorite so far. It's not a complete eye sore and should be incredibly effective if used as its intended. The idea is that you "turn" the compost from one bin to the other. By the time it reaches the third bin, it should compost fairly fast. Alternatively, after a spring scalp you could fill all three bins and let them compost at a natural pace.

In my case, I'm not sure that three bins would be enough to hold all my grass clippings, but the design lends itself well to expansion. It should be noted that grass clippings alone will not compost very quickly. My neighbor has been dumping his clippings on the edge of a drainage ditch behind our houses in hopes of creating soil. I've lived here three years now and they are mostly just piles of dead bermuda leaves.

On the other hand, if you are fortunate enough to have a good amount of fall leaves, this would work perfectly to mix in with the clippings. Saw dust would be another good alternative.

For a fairly quick read on composting with grass clippings, check out this link:

http://www.gardensalive.com/product/composting-grass-clippings/you_bet_your_garden

Also, if you have the time, this video is entertaining and educational:


----------

